# 2017-2018 CIF San Diego Girls



## CopaMundial (Jan 11, 2018)

Just opening up this thread as we are about to kick off the official season. 

Any schools to watch? Who are the players that we should look out for? So far, it's been a fun preseason. Wishing all the girls a great season and lots of fun!

As for my DD, this is her first year of HS and she's enjoying thus far.  I've noticed a few things over the preseason play. One, there's a lot of positives to HS soccer, beyond the social aspect. Over the past month, it's been interesting to see the dynamic evolve, game adjustments and coaches playing players in various positions. I know there has been a lot of talk about DA disallowing HS soccer (or the DA clubs doing so), so now HS soccer will suck because the best players can't play, blah blah blah. But, what we need to talk about is what value HS soccer adds to the female player and why it't important to their development. I'm looking for input. 

Thus far, I see these things (just my thoughts):

Socially expands their friend base (a given, but not as big a deal I had thought)
Teaches them to adjust and be more accepting, not everyone has the same skill as their club mates, but that doesn't mean they aren't still part of your team
Team work is important!!!! Now more than ever. Helping your teammate be better will help your HS team be better. Selfish players stand out, and not always for the better and your HS schoolmates will call you out. 
Respect! There is a hierarchy to HS and that is very similar to College and life. Deal with it! Earn your respect.
There are those that take it serious and will improve over the HS break and then there are others that will use it as a "break". I can see how this can be good or bad when players return to their club. HS soccer is not a vacation, but it can be. 

I shouldn't have been shocked into this thought, but I was tonight....HS soccer is very much a precursor to college soccer, given the coaching changes, tactical differences, personality adjustments, position adjustments, etc. For me, I believe HS soccer is very much more than just fun and social. It's a lesson and a good precursor to how college will be. Am I wrong? I welcome opinions.


----------



## Mom Taxi (Jan 12, 2018)

My thoughts for my DD thus far - lower your expectations and have fun.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Jan 13, 2018)

While I can understand that HS soccer may not be a big deal in many parts of the country, or even the state of CA (if I choose to believe a few coaches opinion), but it is a big deal where in San Diego, Los Angeles and Orange County.  Just stating my opinion, but I think US Soccer is wrong to schedule DA games in conflict with HS soccer.  Forcing girls to choose between a pipe dream of an opportunity and a very tangible opportunity to create memories of a lifetime with HS buddies and teammates, is shameful.  If the idea was to "Not inforce the NO HS rule" until 2021, then why create the conflict now?  Stupid.  They just passed the buck to the Club to inforce.


----------



## FlashDrive (Jan 13, 2018)

Kicknit22 said:


> While I can understand that HS soccer may not be a big deal in many parts of the country, or even the state of CA (if I choose to believe a few coaches opinion), but it is a big deal where in San Diego, Los Angeles and Orange County.  Just stating my opinion, but I think US Soccer is wrong to schedule DA games in conflict with HS soccer.  Forcing girls to choose between a pipe dream of an opportunity and a very tangible opportunity to create memories of a lifetime with HS buddies and teammates, is shameful.  If the idea was to "Not inforce the NO HS rule" until 2021, then why create the conflict now?  Stupid.  They just passed the buck to the Club to inforce.


I disagree.  Yes, there are some very talented HS teams in SoCal.  But the competition won't be as talented.  We looked at HS options for my daughter in the area.  DA quickly became the only option once we looked at the competition.

DA is not for everyone.  HS soccer is not for everyone.  For many though, DA will be the only option to keep the competition at level


----------



## Kicknit22 (Jan 13, 2018)

FlashDrive said:


> I disagree.  Yes, there are some very talented HS teams in SoCal.  But the competition won't be as talented.  We looked at HS options for my daughter in the area.  DA quickly became the only option once we looked at the competition.
> 
> DA is not for everyone.  HS soccer is not for everyone.  For many though, DA will be the only option to keep the competition at level


You missed the point, Flash.  I didn't mention anything about competition level.


----------



## FlashDrive (Jan 13, 2018)

Kicknit22 said:


> You missed the point, Flash.  I didn't mention anything about competition level.


I get your point.  But so far we can't complain.  The memories of a lifetime are happening on DA as well.  These girls have created a strong team bond that I'm sure will carry on.  Surprisingly as parents the experience has been good as well.


----------



## jojosoccer (Jan 13, 2018)

Our HS DA players come to the HS games and support the team and their friends. They hang out after the games with their pals. Our DA players played HS for 1-3 years and are now on DA and happy about it.


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 15, 2018)

FlashDrive said:


> I get your point.  But so far we can't complain.  The memories of a lifetime are happening on DA as well.  These girls have created a strong team bond that I'm sure will carry on.  Surprisingly as parents the experience has been good as well.


Which DA are you on? Great to hear about teams that have team spirit to match the abilities.


----------



## CopaMundial (Jan 17, 2018)

jojosoccer said:


> Our HS DA players come to the HS games and support the team and their friends. They hang out after the games with their pals. Our DA players played HS for 1-3 years and are now on DA and happy about it.


Have not seen that at all. But then again, these kids are also worried about homework, grades, etc., so time is limited.  I can't blame them, but I have not seen that same "school spirit" from DA girls at our school.  I will say though, the boys team has been very supportive of the girls thus far. Not a huge crowd, but they did support. Now that we're in season, it will be hard for boys and girls teams to support each other as they play on the same days, but opposite schools.


----------



## CopaMundial (Jan 31, 2018)

Midway through the season....HS goes fast. How are the reports?


----------



## outside! (Feb 10, 2018)

In other news, UC High tied Cathedral. Looks like Cathedral lost more DA players than UC.


----------



## CopaMundial (Feb 15, 2018)

I believe Carlsbad has clinched league after tonights win over SDA, correct me if I'm wrong. These numbers and rules are confusing. Still, I do not discount CIF teams. Games this season have mainly been tight, 1 point wins. It's all in or else at this point. Upsets can happen for those teams that lack discipline or tactical coaching. Saw that this season and reason for close games. So....let the games really begin!!!


----------



## outside! (Feb 15, 2018)

I would be interested to hear how the high school coaches, AD's and the schools themselves have been treating the girls DA players that are no longer playing HS and if they are allowing any involvement with the team. I have heard of some poor treatment of DA players at Cathedral. The UC High coach (Jason Donlon) accused the DA players of making a choice and would not allow them to have any involvement with the team (whom they have played with since U-Littles and whom they remain friends with). It is so disappointing when the adults act like children. On the plus side, LCC allowed at least on DA player to be team manager, which is an example of an adult acting like an adult.


----------



## B.B. (Feb 21, 2018)

#8 seed, West Hills, takes down #1 seed, Torrey Pines in the open division in the first round. 1-0 on a PK.


----------



## espola (Feb 21, 2018)

B.B. said:


> #8 seed, West Hills, takes down #1 seed, Torrey Pines in the open division in the first round. 1-0 on a PK.


There were a lot of games that went against the seeds.  I was wondering if the ECNL and DA girls had played in an event last weekend that would have made them  ineligible to play CIF.


----------



## B.B. (Feb 21, 2018)

espola said:


> There were a lot of games that went against the seeds.  I was wondering if the ECNL and DA girls had played in an event last weekend that would have made them  ineligible to play CIF.


There are no DA girls on the TPHS team. None of them played high school soccer this year. I think there were 7 or 8 girls that were on TP's team last year that are now DA and no longer on HS team.
There a few ECNL girls on the team and they have played all season. Including last night.


----------



## Surfref (Feb 22, 2018)

Some upsets in the girls Open Division Playoffs.  If anyone has breakdowns of the games please post.  #1 Torrey Pines lost to #8 West Hills 1-0, #2 Carlsbad lost to #7 Steele Canyon 5-3, and (don’t think this was really an upset) #3 Cathedral lost to #6 Poway 2-1.  The other game had #4 Eastlake beating #5 La Jolla 3-1.


----------



## outside! (Feb 22, 2018)

I believe that most if not all the Albion 99 GDA players are playing high school. I saw them play last weekend and did not recognize a single player. I hope it is a good experience for the players they brought up to fill the slots.


----------



## meatsweats (Feb 22, 2018)

Surfref said:


> Some upsets in the girls Open Division Playoffs.  If anyone has breakdowns of the games please post.  #1 Torrey Pines lost to #8 West Hills 1-0, #2 Carlsbad lost to #7 Steele Canyon 5-3, and (don’t think this was really an upset) #3 Cathedral lost to #6 Poway 2-1.  The other game had #4 Eastlake beating #5 La Jolla 3-1.


Carlsbad vs. Steele Canyon went into PK's. But as far as the game itself, Steele Canyon won probably 80% of the 50/50 balls and #77 dominated the mid field. Speed went to Carlsbad, but they didn't capitalize as much as they could, except on one very nice counter. Technical ability and soccer IQ definitely went to Steele Canyon, as did coaching.  SC did a tremendous job in the first half to control the game and dominate, but did have some weaknesses late in the half, letting Carlsbad back in and going into halftime with a little fire. Second half start definitely went to Carlsbad, then it went back and forth, with some exciting counters on both sides. Late in the second half and especially during OT, it seemed that players got tired and very chippy.  It was a very fun game to watch though! Steele Canyon definitely could contend for CIF Champions, in my opinion. Carlsbad should get stronger over the next few years, as they have quite a few Freshman and not many graduating Seniors. This years Final is definitely up for grabs.


----------



## ChargerPride (Feb 25, 2018)

meatsweats said:


> Carlsbad vs. Steele Canyon went into PK's. But as far as the game itself, Steele Canyon won probably 80% of the 50/50 balls and #77 dominated the mid field. Speed went to Carlsbad, but they didn't capitalize as much as they could, except on one very nice counter. Technical ability and soccer IQ definitely went to Steele Canyon, as did coaching.  SC did a tremendous job in the first half to control the game and dominate, but did have some weaknesses late in the half, letting Carlsbad back in and going into halftime with a little fire. Second half start definitely went to Carlsbad, then it went back and forth, with some exciting counters on both sides. Late in the second half and especially during OT, it seemed that players got tired and very chippy.  It was a very fun game to watch though! Steele Canyon definitely could contend for CIF Champions, in my opinion. Carlsbad should get stronger over the next few years, as they have quite a few Freshman and not many graduating Seniors. This years Final is definitely up for grabs.


Definitely a good game, the reffing was adequate, alot of fouls that could have been called, nice to see my DD #77 getting some nice compliments, but semi could go either way, in an interesting note, Rebels SC Elite 01 has players on all 4 semi final teams. A good reason why I think all the teams are where they are.


----------



## ChargerPride (Mar 2, 2018)

Semi-Finals saw Steele Canyon 1-0 over Poway on an great throw in from senior Jalyn Lupo, which was tipped in by junior Savannah Thompson for the golden goal in OT. In the other Semi-Final, Eastlake beat West Hills in PK's. 
In the Battle for 3rd place and playing in State with Steele Canyon and Eastlake regardless of tonight's outcome. Poway beat West Hills 3-2 for the 3rd spot and the trip to a CIF State Game. Tonight's matchup features Rebels Soccer Club members from both Ryan Marquez's '00 &'01 Elite teams. It should be a good game.


----------



## Fact (Mar 2, 2018)

ChargerPride said:


> Semi-Finals saw Steele Canyon 1-0 over Poway on an great throw in from senior Jalyn Lupo, which was tipped in by junior Savannah Thompson for the golden goal in OT. In the other Semi-Final, Eastlake beat West Hills in PK's.
> In the Battle for 3rd place and playing in State with Steele Canyon and Eastlake regardless of tonight's outcome. Poway beat West Hills 3-2 for the 3rd spot and the trip to a CIF State Game. Tonight's matchup features Rebels Soccer Club members from both Ryan Marquez's '00 &'01 Elite teams. It should be a good game.


Is the game at Mission Bay tonight?


----------



## Fact (Mar 2, 2018)

B.B. said:


> Torrey Pines played (and beat) both West Hills and Steele Canyon in preseason games (were both at Butch Lee Memorial Tourney?).  How does a team go from doing so well in pre-season games to struggling in league (mainly ties) to losing first round game of CIF? Were other teams missing players early on? Coaching adjustments? Line up changes? Have other HS teams experienced this?


Yes to all of the above. Plus some teams take time to have chemistry.

Why the name change TCD?


----------



## G03_SD (Mar 2, 2018)

B.B. said:


> Torrey Pines played (and beat) both West Hills and Steele Canyon in preseason games (were both at Butch Lee Memorial Tourney?).  How does a team go from doing so well in pre-season games to struggling in league (mainly ties) to losing first round game of CIF? Were other teams missing players early on? Coaching adjustments? Line up changes? Have other HS teams experienced this?


Some players were not able to play pre-season games due to CRL, National League etc...


----------



## ChargerPride (Mar 2, 2018)

Eastlake beat Steele Canyon in PK's 3-2, for the Championship. I though Steele had more chances and better control of the game, the ref definitely missed some calls, including a foul in the box against Eastlake. In the end it was a good game.


----------



## Surfref (Mar 3, 2018)

ChargerPride said:


> Eastlake beat Steele Canyon in PK's 3-2, for the Championship. I though Steele had more chances and better control of the game, the ref definitely missed some calls, including a foul in the box against Eastlake. In the end it was a good game.


Definitely the refs fault your team lost(sarcasm)......idiot.  I am sure you are a National Referee assessor and have the training to properly assess the performance of the referee crew from your seat 100 yards away from the plays. 

Why not just say the two teams played a good hard game with strong defense keeping the game scoreless in regulation and overtime.  Eastlake was the better team in KFTM that game.  Congratulations Eastlake.  Good luck to both teams in State Regional.

The seeding committee was way off this year with their initial seeding.


----------



## ChargerPride (Mar 3, 2018)

Surfref said:


> Definitely the refs fault your team lost(sarcasm)......idiot.  I am sure you are a National Referee assessor and have the training to properly assess the performance of the referee crew from your seat 100 yards away from the plays.
> 
> Why not just say the two teams played a good hard game with strong defense keeping the game scoreless in regulation and overtime.  Eastlake was the better team in KFTM that game.  Congratulations Eastlake.  Good luck to both teams in State Regional.
> 
> The seeding committee was way off this year with their initial seeding.


Funny how refs get so bent out of shape, I was sitting next to a director of coaching and he felt the call was missed as well as a few Eastlake supporters, as they were saying, refs missed calls on both sides. I simply stated that the one in the box is a possible game changer. No argument there from the fans, just a point. Glow had an amazing game for Eastlake and I know her, so your knee jerk reaction is typical of a referee that swears that they are flawless. Referees make mistakes all the time, I have the video to prove it. the idiot is a ref who thinks they are perfect. (shaking head when people need to comment on every opinion)


----------



## Fact (Mar 3, 2018)

ChargerPride said:


> Funny how refs get so bent out of shape, I was sitting next to a director of coaching and he felt the call was missed as well as a few Eastlake supporters, as they were saying, refs missed calls on both sides. I simply stated that the one in the box is a possible game changer. No argument there from the fans, just a point. Glow had an amazing game for Eastlake and I know her, so your knee jerk reaction is typical of a referee that swears that they are flawless. Referees make mistakes all the time, I have the video to prove it. the idiot is a ref who thinks they are perfect. (shaking head when people need to comment on every opinion)


(Unknown DOC + ChargerPride) @ + 100 yards away from play > 2 high level refs  ?????
Absolutely not!
By even mentioning the missed calls and ref crew you are nothing but a whiner.
Post the video so we can see if you even have the best angle to make such a judgment.


----------



## ChargerPride (Mar 3, 2018)

Got the clip, how do I post, vids are not an option to upload a file, would be happy to upload.


----------



## ChargerPride (Mar 3, 2018)

as soon as i figure out facebook, i will link


----------



## espola (Mar 3, 2018)

ChargerPride said:


> Got the clip, how do I post, vids are not an option to upload a file, would be happy to upload.


Youtube and a link works.


----------



## ChargerPride (Mar 3, 2018)

Fact said:


> (Unknown DOC + ChargerPride) @ + 100 yards away from play > 2 high level refs  ?????
> Absolutely not!
> By even mentioning the missed calls and ref crew you are nothing but a whiner.
> Post the video so we can see if you even have the best angle to make such a judgment.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10208937129504974


----------



## Justkickinit (Mar 3, 2018)

Surfref said:


> Definitely the refs fault your team lost(sarcasm)......idiot.  I am sure you are a National Referee assessor and have the training to properly assess the performance of the referee crew from your seat 100 yards away from the plays.
> 
> Why not just say the two teams played a good hard game with strong defense keeping the game scoreless in regulation and overtime.  Eastlake was the better team in KFTM that game.  Congratulations Eastlake.  Good luck to both teams in State Regional.
> 
> The seeding committee was way off this year with their initial seeding.


ChargerPride NEVER stated his team lost because of the refs?? Where are you coming from Surfref?? Surfdefensive? Lighten up. He stated a very matter of fact case and I read his post as gracious and to the point. What’s wrong with saying refs missed some calls!? I mean they always do and it doesn’t even need to be stated I guess but touché all the same!! Love the quick video post. Total foul. I know so many great guys that are refs that blow it some times. Doesn’t mean they aren’t great guys still after they miss a call. Well done ChargerPride and your kid too. And I have no idea who you are. Lighten up on the posts people!


----------



## Fact (Mar 3, 2018)

Justkickinit said:


> ChargerPride NEVER stated his team lost because of the refs??





ChargerPride said:


> . I simply stated that the one in the box is a possible game changer.


Close enough to saying they lost because of the refs.
I see the defender toe poking all ball.  That is why is rolled so far away from  the offensive player.  After the poke, both girls feet touch.  Some refs might call it on the defender but seeing how she got all ball I would not call it.  Not a missed call, it was a judgement and a ref at a different angle could have seen something different.


----------



## espola (Mar 3, 2018)

Surfref said:


> Definitely the refs fault your team lost(sarcasm)......idiot.  I am sure you are a National Referee assessor and have the training to properly assess the performance of the referee crew from your seat 100 yards away from the plays.
> 
> Why not just say the two teams played a good hard game with strong defense keeping the game scoreless in regulation and overtime.  Eastlake was the better team in KFTM that game.  Congratulations Eastlake.  Good luck to both teams in State Regional.
> 
> The seeding committee was way off this year with their initial seeding.


As far as I can tell, the seeding committee for Open brackets, both boys and girls, stuck pretty close to the last Power Ranking numbers, although they shut that page down the day before the seeding meeting so there might have been some final-game differences.

A couple of interesting notes -- Torrey Pines got #1 seed for both genders, but neither team made it to the Final.  Of the 14 games in the two brackets, the supposedly-weaker seed won 7.


----------



## Surfref (Mar 3, 2018)

ChargerPride said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10208937129504974


Thanks for posting the video.

That is an easy no call because no foul occurred.  You had one of the best referees in San Diego county who is also a MLS level referee and college referee on that game.  About four hours ago I talked to three referees that were at the game and they told me who was on the referee crew and that they called a very good and consistent game.  They said the two teams played a great game and then could not put the ball on frame in KFTM and ended the first found of 5 kicks tied 2-2 and the game winner came when the players were 1v1 in kicks.  They also said that they did not hear Charlie yell at the referee once during the game.


----------



## ChargerPride (Mar 3, 2018)

Surfref said:


> Thanks for posting the video.
> 
> That is an easy no call because no foul occurred.  You had one of the best referees in San Diego county who is also a MLS level referee and college referee on that game.  About four hours ago I talked to three referees that were at the game and they told me who was on the referee crew and that they called a very good and consistent game.  They said the two teams played a great game and then could not put the ball on frame in KFTM and ended the first found of 5 kicks tied 2-2 and the game winner came when the players were 1v1 in kicks.  They also said that they did not hear Charlie yell at the referee once during the game.


Dude, she was tripped, feet didn't tangle, she was tripped and fell. Regardless of the level of referee, because no refs make mistakes. I simply said it should have been a foul in the box. Most would agree. You don't have to. Those fellow soccer enthusiast that watch it, say it was still a foul. They missed it, it could have changed the game. I still said it was a good game, no ones perfect. In the end, Eastlake won by converting their pk's, I give them props, it should never had gone that far. My DD is team mates and plays with alot of those girls, they will still be friends. They have seen it and agree. But hey, I got a chance to give my OPINION, sorry you got so butt hurt.


----------



## GunninGopher (Mar 3, 2018)

That video is the play you are going to bitch about? I've missed easier calls than that. Although in the video it appears that the white player may have tripped blue, I certainly can't tell whether it was careless, and it certainly wasn't reckless. This is after several views of the video. Why even bother to mention it unless you are looking for excuses as to why the game was lost.

I bet you told you daughter all about how the referee's missed that call and that they should have won.


----------



## Justkickinit (Mar 3, 2018)

Surfref said:


> Thanks for posting the video.
> 
> That is an easy no call because no foul occurred.  You had one of the best referees in San Diego county who is also a MLS level referee and college referee on that game.  About four hours ago I talked to three referees that were at the game and they told me who was on the referee crew and that they called a very good and consistent game.  They said the two teams played a great game and then could not put the ball on frame in KFTM and ended the first found of 5 kicks tied 2-2 and the game winner came when the players were 1v1 in kicks.  They also said that they did not hear Charlie yell at the referee once during the game.


C’mon SurfRef - it’s such a foul!!! Clearly tripped - her left leg is yanked out after the ball is a yard or 2 in front of the EL player! Maybe the ref had a poor angle in the game or there was some view obstructed, but from that vid posted....foul!  But opinions are like buttholes. We all have them and they all stink!! Congrats Eastlake!


----------



## Justkickinit (Mar 3, 2018)

Surfref said:


> Thanks for posting the video.
> 
> That is an easy no call because no foul occurred.  You had one of the best referees in San Diego county who is also a MLS level referee and college referee on that game.  About four hours ago I talked to three referees that were at the game and they told me who was on the referee crew and that they called a very good and consistent game.  They said the two teams played a great game and then could not put the ball on frame in KFTM and ended the first found of 5 kicks tied 2-2 and the game winner came when the players were 1v1 in kicks.  They also said that they did not hear Charlie yell at the referee once during the game.


C’mon SurfRef - it’s such a foul!!! Clearly tripped - her left leg is yanked out after the ball is a yard or 2 in front of the EL player! Maybe the ref had a poor angle in the game or there was some view obstructed, but from that vid posted....foul!  But opinions are like buttholes. We all have them and they all stink!! Congrats Eastlake!


----------



## ChargerPride (Mar 3, 2018)

ChargerPride said:


> Dude, she was tripped, feet didn't tangle, she was tripped and fell. Regardless of the level of referee, because no refs make mistakes. I simply said it should have been a foul in the box. Most would agree. You don't have to. Those fellow soccer enthusiast that watch it, say it was still a foul. They missed it, it could have changed the game. I still said it was a good game, no ones perfect. In the end, Eastlake won by converting their pk's, I give them props, it should never had gone that far. My DD is team mates and plays with alot of those girls, they will still be friends. They have seen it and agree. But hey, I got a chance to give my OPINION, sorry you got so butt hurt.


Getting the ball first has minimal relevance as to whether a foul has occurred. There is no reference to making contact with the ball in the section relating to Fouls and Misconduct in the Laws of the Game


----------



## ChargerPride (Mar 3, 2018)

GunninGopher said:


> That video is the play you are going to bitch about? I've missed easier calls than that. Although in the video it appears that the white player may have tripped blue, I certainly can't tell whether it was careless, and it certainly wasn't reckless. This is after several views of the video. Why even bother to mention it unless you are looking for excuses as to why the game was lost.
> 
> I bet you told you daughter all about how the referee's missed that call and that they should have won.


You too don't read too good, simply said that a possible game changer, if the penalty in the box had been call. The Eastlake gk, Glo is a very good and there are no guarantees that Steele would have converted, but it is still a missed call, during the golden goal moment in the game during OT.


----------



## Surfref (Mar 3, 2018)

ChargerPride said:


> Funny how refs get so bent out of shape, I was sitting next to a director of coaching and he felt the call was missed as well as a few Eastlake supporters, as they were saying, refs missed calls on both sides. I simply stated that the one in the box is a possible game changer. No argument there from the fans, just a point. Glow had an amazing game for Eastlake and I know her, so your knee jerk reaction is typical of a referee that swears that they are flawless. Referees make mistakes all the time, I have the video to prove it. the idiot is a ref who thinks they are perfect. (shaking head when people need to comment on every opinion)


I do think it is wrong to blame refs for a loss and because of a reason you may not think of.  I think it is disrespectful to the players that bust their butts on the field to say a team won or lost due to the referee’s call.  How do you think your daughter would feel if her coach told the team that they only won a game because the ref sucked and missed some fouls by her team?(Charlie would never do this so it is hypothetical). If she is like my daughter, she would be pissed off that someone would disregard the hard work of the players even if they lost and put the blame even if it was one missed call on the ref.  When I played in college many moons ago my coach would always tell us, “This is a team game played by individuals.  We win or lose by your individual performances.  You cannot control how the other team plays, what the referee calls, or how I coach; the only thing you can control is your own play and if each of you do your best we will win as a team.”  When I used to coach I would give my team and sometimes the parents that same speech and I never had players or parents yelling at the referee.  My 21 year old daughter is coaching 2 club teams GU8 and GU16 and gives the players the same speech.  Players do not deserve to be disrespected by blaming a loss on things out of their control.


----------



## Justkickinit (Mar 3, 2018)

GunninGopher said:


> That video is the play you are going to bitch about? I've missed easier calls than that. Although in the video it appears that the white player may have tripped blue, I certainly can't tell whether it was careless, and it certainly wasn't reckless. This is after several views of the video. Why even bother to mention it unless you are looking for excuses as to why the game was lost.
> 
> I bet you told you daughter all about how the referee's missed that call and that they should have won.


Ok - this is getting to me now. I’m trying to have fun here but there’s always some jackhole that has to get personal. ChargerPride you owe me a fruitcake as I keep coming to your defense for some reason!
Gopher - where in chargers post is he seeming to be in any way you are insinuating! He was called out to produce a vid (and he did) of a questionable call. (Clearly a foul from my view - but what do I know). And you have to get all “I bet you went home and told your daughter.... c’mon goph!!
He’s said he has friends on the team. All the kids play together. It’s what it’s all about. Friends/teammates went at it, had a blast, someone had to win/lose and next week they will be practicing together again on their club teams having a great laugh about it all! Keep it clean REF! I love this sh*t! For gods sake, leave charger pride alone!


----------



## Surfref (Mar 3, 2018)

Slow the video way down and analyze it.  SC player pulls her left foot back to kick the ball, EL player toe pokes the ball and does not appear to contact the SC players foot at this point, SC player’s left leg comes forward and contacts EL player’s leg and stumbles forward.  I still don’t know where any foul occurred.  Knowing where the ball was on the field and where the referee should have been positioned, the Referee would have had a much better angle looking at the play then the camera operator.


----------



## Surfref (Mar 3, 2018)

Slow the video way down and analyze it.  SC player pulls her left foot back to kick the ball, EL player toe pokes the ball and does not appear to contact the SC players foot at this point, SC player’s left leg comes forward and contacts EL player’s leg and stumbles forward.  I still don’t know where any foul occurred.  Knowing where the ball was on the field and where the referee should have been positioned, the Referee would have had a much better angle looking at the play then the camera operator.


----------



## ChargerPride (Mar 3, 2018)

Surfref said:


> I do think it is wrong to blame refs for a loss and because of a reason you may not think of.  I think it is disrespectful to the players that bust their butts on the field to say a team won or lost due to the referee’s call.  How do you think your daughter would feel if her coach told the team that they only won a game because the ref sucked and missed some fouls by her team?(Charlie would never do this so it is hypothetical). If she is like my daughter, she would be pissed off that someone would disregard the hard work of the players even if they lost and put the blame even if it was one missed call on the ref.  When I played in college many moons ago my coach would always tell us, “This is a team game played by individuals.  We win or lose by your individual performances.  You cannot control how the other team plays, what the referee calls, or how I coach; the only thing you can control is your own play and if each of you do your best we will win as a team.”  When I used to coach I would give my team and sometimes the parents that same speech and I never had players or parents yelling at the referee.  My 21 year old daughter is coaching 2 club teams GU8 and GU16 and gives the players the same speech.  Players do not deserve to be disrespected by blaming a loss on things out of their control.


Its butt hurt refs like you that get offended by the mere thought that maybe they made a mistake. I know you have to call what you see, and while the AR's didn't flag a chance to call it. I still think and believe that the video shows a foul, a foul while unintentional and where the defense does touch the ball. A foul occured when the defender tripped the opposing player.
Your going off on disrespecting the entire universe on soccer, for an opinion that I have given you video evidence. I agree its a matter of opinion, but don't go all high and mighty like this is some conspiracy to call all referees out and make them bad people and use them as an excuse. I never stated that we lost because of the referees. I know you can not control the referees, the field of play at the time of play or the weather. Yet all still have the chances of making a difference in the game. I would easily have more respect for you to look at a scenario in black and white , I guess you are one of the minority who wouldn't call it a foul. And you have a right to your opinion. I have mine and most agree with me. Your defensive remarks do not look favorable for you. Maybe I should apologize now for having an opinion that goes against yours, heaven forbid you are wrong or the soccer gods will be angry.
It's ref like you that give soccer such a black eye.

Getting the ball first has minimal relevance as to whether a foul has occurred. There is no reference to making contact with the ball in the section relating to Fouls and Misconduct in the Laws of the Game

I can keep repeating like you do, a foul is still a foul.....


----------



## GunninGopher (Mar 3, 2018)

ChargerPride said:


> You too don't read too good, simply said that a possible game changer, if the penalty in the box had been call. The Eastlake gk, Glo is a very good and there are no guarantees that Steele would have converted, but it is still a missed call, during the golden goal moment in the game during OT.


You brought it up to gripe, not to inform. You don't get to back it down. You made the complaint. 

It definitely was not a missed call. Anyone that thinks so is ignorant. A big part of this is the referee's position and when is seen from his location. He almost certainly was in the best position of the 3 to view the play. Whether there was a foul or not is the referee's judgment. Period. If you have a well trained referee, in a good position to view the play and exercise his judgement, you need to just accept it. Throw up a video that shows what my be a trip but we by no means a certain foul (careless or worse trip), and still insist it was a missed call, and that makes you an ignorant parent determined to prove it.

Sounds to me like a self righteous parent (oh and, surprise, a DOC) who is never going to get called into account for a decision like that. It is really easy to sit in the stands and say what you think. It is really hard to do it on the field when every step, almost literally, is being judged. And in this somewhat close situation, where it appears to be purely a judgement call, the untrained, biased person sitting 50+ yards away, who never gets second guessed, always thinks they are right.

From what I can see in your "evidence", the referee made the right call. If he isn't sure a foul occurred, then he shouldn't blow the whistle. I guarantee that had the jerseys been reversed and he blown the whistle, your sideline would have erupted just the same. I sit on the sidelines, I hear it all the time. It is SHAMELESS AND EMBARRASSING. How can it be that the further people are from the action, the worse the referees are. 

At the end of the season party, you guys can all say how you got jobbed and the referee's suck. You can help your daughters feel better about the loss. Maybe there is a missed opportunity in there, but I wonder if you care.


----------



## ChargerPride (Mar 3, 2018)

SC player’s left leg comes forward and contacts EL player’s leg and stumbles forward

Sounds like the wind made her fall , your right she wasn't tripped, the simple act of the defenders foot coming at strong enough force to make the opposing player fall is not a foul, she stumbles forward because she's clumsy..wow


----------



## Surfref (Mar 3, 2018)

ChargerPride said:


> Its butt hurt refs like you that get offended by the mere thought that maybe they made a mistake. I know you have to call what you see, and while the AR's didn't flag a chance to call it. I still think and believe that the video shows a foul, a foul while unintentional and where the defense does touch the ball. A foul occured when the defender tripped the opposing player.
> Your going off on disrespecting the entire universe on soccer, for an opinion that I have given you video evidence. I agree its a matter of opinion, but don't go all high and mighty like this is some conspiracy to call all referees out and make them bad people and use them as an excuse. I never stated that we lost because of the referees. I know you can not control the referees, the field of play at the time of play or the weather. Yet all still have the chances of making a difference in the game. I would easily have more respect for you to look at a scenario in black and white , I guess you are one of the minority who wouldn't call it a foul. And you have a right to your opinion. I have mine and most agree with me. Your defensive remarks do not look favorable for you. Maybe I should apologize now for having an opinion that goes against yours, heaven forbid you are wrong or the soccer gods will be angry.
> It's ref like you that give soccer such a black eye.
> 
> ...


We can agree to disagree on if it was a foul.  I will see if the video can be one we review during the March Professional Referee Development session.  It will be interesting to see what 50-60 top level referees say about the play without knowing if a foul was or wasn’t called.  I will let you know what the consensus is.  I expect them to say it was “trifling contact with no foul”, but I will not tell them ahead of time what the referee’s decided.


----------



## ChargerPride (Mar 3, 2018)

ChargerPride said:


> Eastlake beat Steele Canyon in PK's 3-2, for the Championship. I though Steele had more chances and better control of the game, the ref definitely missed some calls, including a foul in the box against Eastlake. In the end it was a good game.


I am reading my words, the refs definitely missed some calls, reviewed the video, they made some mistakes, most games even professional referees miss some calls. Not sure what was wrong with that comment. Moving on I upload a link to a play that to me appears like a foul in the box. I think I supported my opinion that a foul was not called. It was a good game. 

Somehow out of these came all the hate and insults, that somehow I accused the referees of being the sole reason that Eastlake won. 

Yeah, I thought forums were made for sharing information and opinions. Somehow or somewhere I missed the memo, that if I defend a comment, all hell comes down on you because some people don't agree with you. Amazing


----------



## Justkickinit (Mar 3, 2018)

Surfref said:


> We can agree to disagree on if it was a foul.  I will see if the video can be one we review during the March Professional Referee Development session.  It will be interesting to see what 50-60 top level referees say about the play without knowing if a foul was or wasn’t called.  I will let you know what the consensus is.  I expect them to say it was “trifling contact with no foul”, but I will not tell them ahead of time what the referee’s decided.


I’d be very interested to hear and see those results. Thank you for keeping it clean and cordial SurfRef. It’s merely a conversation!


----------



## Surfref (Mar 3, 2018)

ChargerPride said:


> SC player’s left leg comes forward and contacts EL player’s leg and stumbles forward
> 
> Sounds like the wind made her fall , your right she wasn't tripped, the simple act of the defenders foot coming at strong enough force to make the opposing player fall is not a foul, she stumbles forward because she's clumsy..wow


Stop the video right before the SC player’s left foot comes forward.  The EL player’s foot is in front of the SC player’s foot and stays that way as the SC player’s foot comes forward and makes contact with the EL player’s leg causing the SC player to stumble.  The EL player made no contact when poking the ball forward which is where any trip would have occurred.  As a trained referee, the play does NOT meet criteria for a careless tripping foul.  If it did meet criteria, I would say it was a foul.  There is criteria in the FIFA and USSF training that referees receive that is not written in the LOTG.


----------



## Justkickinit (Mar 3, 2018)

ChargerPride said:


> I am reading my words, the refs definitely missed some calls, reviewed the video, they made some mistakes, most games even professional referees miss some calls. Not sure what was wrong with that comment. Moving on I upload a link to a play that to me appears like a foul in the box. I think I supported my opinion that a foul was not called. It was a good game.
> 
> Somehow out of these came all the hate and insults, that somehow I accused the referees of being the sole reason that Eastlake won.
> 
> Yeah, I thought forums were made for sharing information and opinions. Somehow or somewhere I missed the memo, that if I defend a comment, all hell comes down on you because some people don't agree with you. Amazing


So aggravating when these forums get personal, and people have to attack and insult. You made a good case. You had a vested interest in the game as it was your OWN daughters team (is she a senior) maybe a last game? Of course there is emotion. Why can’t you display any emotion anyway? I thought your initial posts were to the point and to your opinion. Well done. Don’t take the bait of others who choose to go low. Let them go there alone. Hope both Steele and EL go on and do very well in the State Championships! Best of luck to them both...


----------



## ChargerPride (Mar 3, 2018)

Surfref said:


> Stop the video right before the SC player’s left foot comes forward.  The EL player’s foot is in front of the SC player’s foot and stays that way as the SC player’s foot comes forward and makes contact with the EL player’s leg causing the SC player to stumble.  The EL player made no contact when poking the ball forward which is where any trip would have occurred.  As a trained referee, the play does NOT meet criteria for a careless tripping foul.  If it did meet criteria, I would say it was a foul.  There is criteria in the FIFA and USSF training that referees receive that is not written in the LOTG.


I will give you this, the angle of the video is not perfect, I was sitting with those whom I have chosen not to involve for fear that if any names come out that they may be scarred for life on something so trivial. I agree I was about 100 or so yards away. I may be old but I know what I saw live and with the video. I see the EL trip the SC, yes after she tips the ball away, but you can't say that she didn't unintentionally or accidently trip the player. I think it's a foul, real time.


----------



## ChargerPride (Mar 3, 2018)

Justkickinit said:


> So aggravating when these forums get personal, and people have to attack and insult. You made a good case. You had a vested interest in the game as it was your OWN daughters team (is she a senior) maybe a last game? Of course there is emotion. Why can’t you display any emotion anyway? I thought your initial posts were to the point and to your opinion. Well done. Don’t take the bait of others who choose to go low. Let them go there alone. Hope both Steele and EL go on and do very well in the State Championships! Best of luck to them both...


She's a sophomore, so she has plenty of time to try and make it again. Although I see DA in her future. I know those OC teams. It will be tough for our San Diego girls, but I agree best of luck to all, with no injuries.


----------



## Fact (Mar 3, 2018)

ChargerPride said:


> And you have a right to your opinion. I have mine and most agree with me.
> ..


Most agree with you???? Ok if it makes you feel good continue to be delusional.



ChargerPride said:


> I was sitting with those whom I have chosen not to involve for fear that if any names come out that they may be scarred for life on something so trivial.


Get hysterical much?


----------



## ChargerPride (Mar 3, 2018)

Fact said:


> Most agree with you???? Ok if it makes you feel good continue to be delusional.
> 
> 
> Get hysterical much?


Sorry, was trying to add a little humor, my bad. Just don't want to throw out names, even called them if they would mind. I was surprised, that they didn't mind if I gave out their names. But I don't want people like you to keep making such a fuss over a simple opinion on a foul. Whether people are simply agreeing with me because of friendship or feel sorry for me....I am getting many favorable calls that they think it was a foul. So yes many agree with me. Does that change the outcome. No, wasn't meant to overturn the call, was just putting it out there. For being my first posts since forever , it's kind of nice to see the motley of opinions, some that are irrelevant. But fun to read.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 3, 2018)

No dog in this fight either way.  From the video-  didn’t look like much. 
I think most referees swallow their whistle on that play in a Golden goal playoff situation in the penalty area. 
As much as you think the call should have been made...  if it was and the PK wound up being a goal, I bet we’d have parents from the other team on here posting about the weak call that was made and that the referees “gave the game away”.


----------



## windnsea26 (Mar 3, 2018)

ChargerPride said:


> Eastlake beat Steele Canyon in PK's 3-2, for the Championship. I though Steele had more chances and better control of the game, the ref definitely missed some calls, including a foul in the box against Eastlake. In the end it was a good game.


Eastlake parent here.  i Do agree the refs were missing calls on both sides.  Lots of questionable calls that could have benefited either team.  Don’t forget #16 from Eastlake was fouled in the box as well and did not receive a call. 
At the end of the day though our girls made their kicks when it counted.  Steel was a tough team that’s for sure.


----------



## espola (Mar 3, 2018)

timbuck said:


> No dog in this fight either way.  From the video-  didn’t look like much.
> I think most referees swallow their whistle on that play in a Golden goal playoff situation in the penalty area.
> As much as you think the call should have been made...  if it was and the PK wound up being a goal, I bet we’d have parents from the other team on here posting about the weak call that was made and that the referees “gave the game away”.


Some referees don't want to get involved in big plays so they don't call fouls in the PA, in the last few minutes, or in the league final.

If you can't stand the heat get out of the kitchen.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 3, 2018)

Yep. Needs to be very obvious and pretty serious to get a call then.
Girl inside the 18 with a clear shot on goal and gets smashed / stepped on / thrown down from behind-  call it. Foul.
Ball is shot and a non-gk reaches up and knocks the ball out of the sky above her head-  call it. Handling.

Anything else-  probably not getting called.


----------



## baldref (Mar 5, 2018)

not a foul.


----------



## coachsamy (Mar 5, 2018)

That by far is not a foul! I looked at the video many times and it doesn't look like a foul. 

Another thing that I noticed from this HS season is that bad referees are not welcome at all! Anytime there was a shaky referee, they tend to disappear, most seasoned referees doing HS games pride themselves for the safety and the quality of the game and they protect that. I spoke with various referees after the games to give them props because they were doing it in 2 man crews and somehow people were still whining about them. 

Finally Surfref is a very good referee that has been doing for many years, and he's always been a total professional on the field.


----------



## baldref (Mar 6, 2018)

good luck to steele today playing the J Serra powerhouse. Especially to the stand in coach to whom I gave life to. Rah Rah Cougars


----------



## windnsea26 (Mar 6, 2018)

Good luck to Steele and Eastlake repping the SD area!


----------



## espola (Mar 6, 2018)

windnsea26 said:


> Good luck to Steele and Eastlake repping the SD area!


and OLP has a home game tonight against Mayfair HS from Lakewood.


----------



## G03_SD (Mar 6, 2018)

espola said:


> and OLP has a home game tonight against Mayfair HS from Lakewood.


Will OLP be in Open Div next season?


----------



## espola (Mar 6, 2018)

G03_SD said:


> Will OLP be in Open Div next season?


They will be in Division 1 (unless they petition to turn it down due to small enrollment) and if they play as well as this year they will be top seed in Open.  They could have been there this year except for the 1-division-a-year Section rule.


----------

